# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Cricket culture...destroyed????

## Murray of the Deep

i just saved 2 crickets because yesterday they'res a massive typhoon and made my cricket culture drowned i only saved 2 going to buy next time when i go to a petshop.....

----------


## arielgasca420

thats sad. I am glad you and your pets are alright

----------


## Murray of the Deep

> thats sad. I am glad you and your pets are alright


ikr,i wish they're male and female when they grow to continue their colony

----------


## Faith

So sorry to hear that, some of my co-workers' call center was hit by a typhoon as well, they have been down for over a week now. I hope you and your family are ok otherwise!

----------

